# No come to work today!!!



## MrJim (Aug 16, 2014)

Hung Chow calls into work and says, 'Hey, I no come work
today, I really sick . Got headache, stomach ache and legs
hurt, I no come work.

The boss says, ' Hung Chow, I really need you today. 
When I feel sick like you do, I get my wife to give me 
sex. That makes everything better and I go to work.. 
You try that.'

Two hours later Hung Chow calls again. 'I do what you
say and I feel great.. I be at work soon....... You got
nice house'


----------



## Falcon (Aug 16, 2014)

In Chinese,  Hung Chow   means  CONSTIPATED.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 17, 2014)

I think it means the same thing in English....


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 17, 2014)

LOL....I just have to copy this one.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 18, 2014)




----------

